# A great accessory for your router



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Gary 
I wondered how well these worked , I don't think I could afford one for all my routers but a couple would be cool.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Gary. I was wondering how these would work also. I have a router table that's a pain to change the bits in, and I need to replace a broken chuck anyways, so I think Ill give this a try. I have the 1617 Bosch, so I'm in there.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

a1Jim - I have 7 routers but so far only one of these. I'm planning on getting a second.

It comes real handy on my Legacy mill.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I have seen these that are on a shank so they would fit any router, but I like the idea that they replace your existing nut on the router.

I might have to get a couple of these, but the router in my table is a Ryobi so i'll have to go with the generic version for that.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Karson - I'm sure that you are talking about one of these:









.
.
My concern about this type is the about of lateral stress it will put on your routers bearings. Such a long extension would apply a lot leverage. Not to mention run-out.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Great review Gary, thanks alot…............ I had not seen one of these yet and now am sure to get one for my PC mounted in my router table. Wow, to be able to get rid of the 2 wrenches!!!!

Have you tried the 1/4" sleeve? I am guessing that it would be designbed where there would be no problem with any slippage or anything…......


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

majeagle1 - They won't slip. It looks like the one in the picture above. Most any 1/2" to 1/4" adapter will work.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks good, but with my 3 1/4 HP Triton, the shaft automatically locks when you raise it to change a bit.

That's one of the reasons I bought the Triton.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm in the process of upgrading my router for my router table. I was looking at this guy, and plan to add it to my order. I also looked at the Xtreme Xtension, but I liked how Eliminator threaded onto your router.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Nice review Gary, I've wondered before if these are just gimmicks but now I really want one. Kind of disappointed no Milwaukke routers on that list though.

I am curious what's on the other side of that chuck opposite to the screw to balance it out. Or is that what the hole on top is for?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

This is a cool tool, and I appreciate that you rate it so highly Gary. Like Dick I have a Triton router which locks when I raise the bit, but I will keep this in mind for future routers.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Gary
I have both the chucks shown above. I bought the "Xtreme Xtension" chuch first but I had alot of vibration using larger bits and to be honest I haven't used it since I first bought it. The Eliminator chuch was a different story and I found it worked fine. It is especially nice when using the Z-axis with the legacy. It was near impossible task trying to hold the bit in an upright router with one hand and then trying to use 2 wrenchs to tighten the chuck (a three handed job) this chuck eliminated that problem. Guess that's why they call it the Eliminator chuck.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

I have one on my Legacy. It does work very well and makes it a snap to change bits


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

You've convinced me. Definitely adding one to my wish list. Father's day is just around the corner.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Les, you stole my comment. WE also have one on the legacy and it is biter sweet.


----------



## molarman (Dec 12, 2007)

Gary - nice review. I have had one of these in my router table for about 7 or 8 years and I love it. One word of caution though. When I first began using it I used a "T" handle allen wrench as you mentioned you use. I found that every once in a while my depth of cut would get deeper as I progressed. I first blamed this on inconsistent downward pressure on the workpiece. Well I eventually discovered that the bit was slowly walking out of the collet. Following that epiphany, I placed the appropriate sized allen wrench (cut off so as to be the correct length) in a smallish ratchet handle allowing me to increase leverage when tightening. No problem since. You may not have the same problem, but be careful. Other than that, I have had no issues with it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a comment from another forum on the same subject… 
That may save someone from a serious problem.

*CAUTION!!*

*I have an "Eliminator" on my table based router. There is an adapter for 1/4" shank router bits. If you place the adapter with one of its compression groves where the securing screw of the Eliminator hits the groove, the bit will not be secure. The securing screw of the eliminator needs to be adjacent to the compression grove of the adapter.

Rich
Huntington Beach, CA USA*
http://www.woodworking.com/dcforum/DCForumID8/15581.html


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the warning Joe.

Makes sense. Don't line up both the grooves.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks Gary, great review. I've been looking at this but was concerned about the bit coming loose. I'm probably overly paranoid but a peice of steel spinning at 20,000 rpm coming loose kinda scares me. Especially when i'm looking right at it Anyway, it looks like this is definatly a solution to the knuckle smashing wrenches.
thanks!
T.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Gary. Interesting accessory but I think I will stick to the two wrench system.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Did anyone else get the heeby jeeby's when they first heard of this chuck? Something about spinning carbide in a "quick change" chuck sen some warnings off. The concept, brilliant. Sounds like it is great in execution as well. $55, should last a long time though I suspect. Might have to reconsider, anything to avoid trying to find that wrench I just saw.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, saved me from getting the extreme. A little accessory I've been needing for some time now.
BTKS


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

To correct the link for the XL Quick Change Chuck:
http://www.thecraftsmangallery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=W/PROD/RC/13-195


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review Gary. I am always fighting the wrenches on my Porter-Cable.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Great review Gary.

This will save me from buying a new router every time I want to use a different bit. I was running out of space for routers!

Lee


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I just found a brand new one on Ebay. I got it for $31.00.

Now I'll have one for my Legacy Mill and my router table.


----------



## RouterManiac (Jun 1, 2009)

I had one for my Legacy mill, I cant live without the thing or the wrench. These should be standard on everything, I hate the wrenches.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Since posting this review almost 2 years ago I thought that I would give you an update.

I have used this adapter with everything from the smallest bit to a large panel raising bit and it has worked flawlessly.

I wish I had bought one when I first bought my router.


----------

